# Drywallmasters Mini king taper



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wernt some of you guys trying to cut down a taper once to make it a mini taper??

There was some talk about mini tapers somewhere??

I was just crusing All Wall and found this, Wonder how long its been out for?? Was it old man johnnys idea Sunil 

I havent been tool sniffing for a while now, No tool budjet for me anymore, Lucky i got in when i could.

So this is ten inches shorter, Its prob quite a nippy little zooka to throw around??

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/Drywall-Master-Mini-King-Taper.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres another one, They are like mushrooms, popping up everywhere?? I didnt know tapeworm is made by Murco?? Isnt that a brand of mud?? We do have a store in nz selling murco mud and tapeworm tools.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Tapers/Tapeworm-Little-Worm-Automatic-Taper.html

And Look, Goldblatts G2 is now called Level5. Well arnt we all fancy. My Red zookas now a level 5, Wow.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Tapers/Level5-Automatic-Drywall-Taper.html


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep - *Level 5* - good marketing strategy for targetting the drywaller crowd. :thumbup1:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Yep - Level 5 - good marketing strategy for targetting the drywaller crowd. :thumbup1:


When they renamed this, there was only a couple of trademark names left available. So....it came down to either Level 5 or.....#2 auto taper. Which would you choose?


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

minzooka


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Wernt some of you guys trying to cut down a taper once to make it a mini taper??
> 
> There was some talk about mini tapers somewhere??
> 
> ...


Caz,u also get mini tapers and longer tapers for the blueline quick disconnect head! I did ask Brandon for prices for the tubes so i could just switch heads but never heard back!!! Tomg might chime in here!!!:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Caz,u also get mini tapers and longer tapers for the blueline quick disconnect head! I did ask Brandon for prices for the tubes so i could just switch heads but never heard back!!! Tomg might chime in here!!!:yes:


Thats a clever idea isnt it :yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I used a Columbia test model for about 6 months was 36" worked awesome on sissor lift doing high walls worked great on 8' wouldn't be my only taper but great for secondary tube.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Caz,u also get mini tapers and longer tapers for the blueline quick disconnect head! I did ask Brandon for prices for the tubes so i could just switch heads but never heard back!!! Tomg might chime in here!!!:yes:


Chime coming soon ...


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

cazna said:


> Heres another one, They are like mushrooms, popping up everywhere?? I didnt know tapeworm is made by Murco?? Isnt that a brand of mud?? We do have a store in nz selling murco mud and tapeworm tools.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Tapers/Tapeworm-Little-Worm-Automatic-Taper.html
> 
> ...


G1,G2,-Level 5...... Hope 3rd times the charm for them, they have lost a bunch of street cred.
Word to your mudder!


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

tomg said:


> Chime coming soon ...





VANMAN said:


> Caz,u also get mini tapers and longer tapers for the blueline quick disconnect head! I did ask Brandon for prices for the tubes so i could just switch heads but never heard back!!! Tomg might chime in here!!!:yes:


Part number is ATS-TAC, Automatic Taper Speed – Tube Assembly Complete. List price is $625.00

Contact Walltools on 877-925-8665

:thumbsup:


----------

